# Hawker Typhoon wet day



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2016)

Canadian Hawker Typhoon operating from a very wet former German airfield, February 1945. The famous ground attack fighter had almost no forward visibility . 
Johnny Typhoon > Vintage Wings of Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice shots.


----------



## dogsbody (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't understand what you mean by " The famous ground attack fighter had almost no forward visibility . " Please clarify.


Chris


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice pictures!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 1, 2016)

I think they mean when it is taxing on the ground.


----------



## stona (Sep 1, 2016)

johnbr said:


> I think they mean when it is taxing on the ground.



It was better than some, worse than others in that respect. Certainly nothing unusual for this generation of piston engine fighters.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2016)

Isn't that a true statement for almost any tail dragger?


----------



## TACHEL (Oct 9, 2017)

FYI, those Typhoon photos were taken at B.78 Eindhoven NL in Jan-Feb 45


----------



## johnbr (Oct 10, 2017)

Hawker Typhoon Preservation Acquires a Napier Sabre Engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

Hawker Typhoon | BAE Systems | International 
The second prototype Hawker Typhoon P5216 showing the original canopy shape with restricted rear vision. his 12-gun Typhoon IA R7579 was the fourth production Hawker Typhoon to be built by Gloster Aircraft Co.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Glider (Jun 23, 2018)

In the second photo from the top with the hot air blowers I cannot work out what aeroplane is in the background on the left. Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 23, 2018)

Glider said:


> In the second photo from the top with the hot air blowers I cannot work out what aeroplane is in the background on the left. Has anyone got any ideas?


 
Looks like the Folland Fo.108.

Folland Fo.108 - Wikipedia


----------



## Glider (Jun 23, 2018)

Never heard of it, many thanks


----------



## stona (Jun 24, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Looks like the Folland Fo.108.



Good spot. I agree, the undercarriage struts are quite distinctive.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## dogsbody (Jun 27, 2018)

Folland Fo.108








Chris


----------



## johnbr (Jun 28, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

Saber VII was similar to V; The main difference was the use of ADI and the strengthening of internal components. Of your 2238 cu.in. Displacement a phenomenal 3500 hp was achieved at 3850 rpm. Finally, Napier tested a Saber at 4000 hp with ADI. No other production aircraft engine has ever equaled those really impressive numbers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

Napier Sabre v-11
From the end of 1942 the English Electric Co
.Grou
p acquired D. Napier
&
Son Ltd, Sir George Nelson
becoming Chairman of the new Board, at which point
Halford
then resigned.
After sleeve valve
seizure problems had been overcome, (this done
after
assistance received via the M.A.P. and courtesy of the more “sleeve” experienced
Bristol Engine Co.), supercharger
enlargement was pursued further, until a
changeover was made to the Hobson
-
RAE injection
carburetor
, which supplied
fuel directly into the supercharger eye, a system taking fuller advantage of the
efficient sleeve valve induction design. The “Sabre
5A” was first to use this
system, but was limited to less than 2600
bhp at 3850 rpm and 15 psi boost, due to
higher power “detonation
”. This finally needed also the injection of Water-
Methanol
into an even larger supercharger to suppress the problem (Figure 10),
enabling an unprecedente
d power of 3050 bhp at 3850 rpm using 17 psi boost, to
be produced at sea level for Hawker
fighters on take-
off. The one ton “Sabre”
engine had finally achieved the very low 0.83 lb. per bhp weight
-power ratio in the Sabre 7
version in 1945,
which gave that 490 mph speed in level flight to the
prototype “Fury Mk 1”.
Design and development continued after WW2
, with the “E122 Sabre
” variant
intended for civil or service use, this having contra
-rotating propeller
shafts, and 25
P.S.I. of boost from its two
-stage supercharger
, with inter
-stage cooling, to produce
an output of 3350 bhp at 3750 rpm. This project was “nipped
in
-bud” while under
manufacture

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

NAPIER SABRE VII DATA Bore Sin. (127 mm.). Stroke ... 4£in_ (121 mm.). . Compression ratio 7.0 : ! Total swept volume 2,238 cu. in. (36.7 litres). Reduction gear ratio ... ... 0.2742 : I Reduction gear type ... Spur gear through four layshafts. A/S shaft rotation ... ... ... Left-hand tractor. Supercharger drive ratios :— M.S : ... 4.68:1 F.S 5.83 : I Net dry weight 2,540 Ib. (1,152 kilos). Rated power ;— M.S 2,235 b.h.p. at 3,700 r.p.m. at 8,500ft. F.S 1,960 b.h.p. at 3.700 r.p.m. at f8,250ft. Maximum power (combat) rating—5 minute limit :— M.S 3,055 b.h.p. at 3,850 r.p.m. at 2,250ft. F.S 2,760 b.h.p. at 3,850 r.p.m. at 12,450ft. Maximum take-off power :— M.S 3,000 b.h.p. at 3,850 r.p.m. at sea level. Continuous cruising (weak mixture) :— M.S 1,610 b.h.p. at 3,250 r.p.m. and +7 Ib./sq.in. T.V. dive maximum ... ... ... 4,050 r.p.m. and + I7J Ib./sq.in.
Fue, ._ CONSUMPTIONS Max. take-off conditions 235 gallons/hour. Max. climbing conditions at altitude :— M.S 2|4 gallons/hour. F.S 204 gallons/hour. Max. combat conditions at altitude :— M.S 239 galloni/hour. F.S 241 gallons/hour. Max. continuous cruising conditions at altitude :— M.S 117 gallons/hour. F.S 112 gallons/hour. Water/Methanol :— Max. take-offjconditions... ... ... 65 gallons/hour. Max. combat conditions at altitude :— M.S. ... ... ... ... 66 gallons/hour. FS ... 102 gallons hour. Oil :— At maximum cruising conditions ... ... ... 47 pints/hour. At maximum climbing conditions 67 pints/hour. At maximum combat conditions ... ... ... 7i pints/hour


----------



## Fishboy (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## pbehn (Jan 2, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Napier Sabre v-11
> From the end of 1942 the English Electric Co
> .Grou
> p acquired D. Napier
> ...


Thank Gawd the jet was invented.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2019)

net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## pbehn (Aug 2, 2019)

This says it is a typhoon with an annular radiator not produced because they wanted more numbers.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Aug 2, 2019)

Tempest V NV768 ,Annular Radiator test aircraft, this photo is one of at least two variations of the radiator configuration.

Cheers Mike


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

*Hawker Typhoon IB of 56 Squadron, RAF Matlask 21 April 1943 https://www.reddit.com/r/WWIIplanes/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

*Hawker Typhoon Mark IB, 1943.*
*Tiffy EK139 HH-N "Dirty Dora", of No 175 Squadron, undergoing servicing in a blast-walled dispersal point at RAF Colerne, Wiltshire*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

*Hawker Tempest Mk.V's, 1944. same site



*
*Tempest Mark V on completion at the Hawker Aircraft Company works at Langley, Berkshire. This aircraft, JN818, served with No. 3 Squadron RAF and was flown by the Commanding Officer, Squadron Leader K A Wigglesworth, when the Newchurch Tempest wings attacked a V2 launch site in a wood 20 miles north of the Hague on 13 September 1944. Wigglesworth fired on the target, causing an explosion which destroyed his aircraft and killed him.
Photo; IWM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 15, 2020)

Hawker Fury & Sea Fury | BAE Systems | United Kingdom 
The second Hawker Fury LA610 was initially flown with a Griffon 85 engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------

